# Really exotic mammals



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone on the forum have any really exotic mammals like sloths or bears and If so can you post a pic and the species of your mammal


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about sloths, although I would imagine that they are, but bears are DWA (Dangerous Wild Animals) meaning that a keeper would need either a DWA Licence, Zoo licence or a pet shop licence to keep one. I'm sure that there are some bears in private collections, somewhere in the UK, but I haven't seen any one here. Although, there was a picture of a guy on here who had a tiger. I haven't seen the picture in a while though, but it was a beautiful animal and appeared to be quite tame (considering it was a tiger) in the photo.

I have seen a few people with fennec foxes on here, which are pretty exotic.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

there are no bear species kept privately in the uk apart from 1 polar bear and 1 asiatic black bear from a private zoo. the last bear to be kept before this that ive heard about was in scotland and was quite some time ago... i have no other information than that sorry although i know there are people on here that can explain that story.
sloths im not sure of as they only recently came off of DWA in 2007, some maybe kept privatly although i would have thought they would be very hard to keep... in america they are kept privatly and even taking out on talks by being moved around using branches on a frame :gasp: 
stu


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't known of any sloths in the Uk up until now. There have now been some bought into quarantine.

I think the 'most exotic' phrase is a bit odd as something is either exotic or not. You can't have varying degrees of exoticness (can you?) Well anyway the most unusual animal, or rare animal that I can think of being kept as pets are Elina's Corsac Foxes, Lou & Fixx's Striped Opossum and Glidergirl's Slow Loris.

Bound to be allsorts of exciting species tucked away with people who don't use the Internet though :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Just being picky - they are striped possums not opossums - picky I know


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Define VERY exotic? I've seen people keeping slow lorises, kinkajous, coatimundis, virginia opossums, serval cats, asian leopard cats, armadillos and wallabies on various forums. I assume you mean "very" exotic, which by this forums standard means those other than african pygmy hedgehogs, skunks, sugar gliders and things like that which are relatively common, but only by crazy RFUK type peoples standards lol.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Just being picky - they are striped possums not opossums - picky I know


Thanks :2thumb:

Striped 'O'possums would be even more unusual then LOL


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Avatarman said:


> Does anyone on the forum have any really exotic mammals like sloths or bears and If so can you post a pic and the species of your mammal


When I read 'sloths or bears' I think of large animals so maybe Avatarman meant large seldom kept exotic mammals? I don't know.
I do agree though that no exotic is more exotic then another, some are just less common.
-
Elina


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Avatarman said:


> Does anyone on the forum have any really exotic mammals like sloths or bears and If so can you post a pic and the species of your mammal


sloths are not on the dwa's. so if you can find one for sale you can buy it no problem.

also it is the only green mamal. this is due to the slow movement and algee build up, also they they crap once a week too.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

evilchild said:


> sloths are not on the dwa's. so if you can find one for sale you can buy it no problem.
> 
> also it is the only green mamal. this is due to the slow movement and algee build up, also they they crap once a week too.


Full of useful information :flrt:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> Full of useful information :flrt:


as always.


----------



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah a meant not kept commonly sorry for the misunderstanding


----------

